
Why It's Nearly Impossible to Castrate a Hippo - mhb
http://inkfish.fieldofscience.com/2013/12/why-its-nearly-impossible-to-castrate.html
======
deadghost
From the comments: >Here's another really radical idea; how about.....eating
them?

At first I wondered, "What? Eating? Eating what?" until I realized he was
referring to baby hippos. Then I wondered what baby hippos taste like; veal?
It's so stupid it might work.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Doesn't solve the aggression problem.

------
doug1001
I had planned to castrate a hippo over the long holiday weekend, but now i'm
taking it off my TODO list.

------
deadghost
>They also mention using a "two-handed technique" and "moderate traction."

I was comfortable with the article until this.

------
pubby
I wonder if chemical castration would be an option.

